# review tomorrow 2 failed cycles what should i be askin.....what/where next?



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

I never no where to post apologoes if this is in wrong place!!
Title says it all really ive my review tomorrow (i shud have had this question goin earlier sorry)
Ive had 2 failed "textbook" icsi cycles an im not sure wot i shud be askin tomorrow
I rrally feel like there is an implantation issue but i no my clinuc will say im just unlucky an third attempt they shud see no reason of it not workin if i go again that is!! 

Any advice greatly appreciated
Magicbaby x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Magicbaby - sorry you find yourself here x

You may find Agate's guide to questions to ask may help. You can find it here :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

I hope you can get some answers. Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank u.....theres lots in this an a lot to take in from it!!


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

So had my review an once again im bein told im just unlucky as they see no reason for it not too work!!! Unexplained they say an if i was to cycle again with them they would change nothin!! I asked to they do immune tests or intripids etc an they said if the patient requests it but they dont practise it as they feel there is not enuf evidence to support it   

Im at a loss i dont no wot i shud do next next do i cycle again with the clinic which i am happy with but didnt get my result i dream off or do i go in search of a clinic which may no more an test more etc 

If i were to stay with the clinic wot shud i be requestin as such? I really do feel its implantation issues


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi magic,

Sorry they weren't able to give you something more concrete to work with. Which clinic is it your with? I've heard that grcm do immunes treatment and that their belfast clinic is gettin good results, may that be worth a wee look? Otherwise, I know some of the Northern Irish girls have gone to serum who also treat immunes, although I have no idea why their results are like, but have heard that penny from there will do phone consultations if you want to speakto her before you decide to fly the whole way out. The only other options for immunes testing and treatments involve going down to sims in Dublin who are expensive or going to London, which is v. Expensive! We went to the argc in London after getting nowhere here and it cost a bomb but we got out bfp. I hated the idea of just staying put here and getting what felt like bog standard treatment repeatedly with the attitude of just being lucky for when it might work, so totally get where you're coming from.

X
Ducky


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi ducky not long now for u  
My clinic is gcrm!! Before chosin there we went to sims but i felt the journey to an from the clinic was very stessful so opted against an the prices didnt help either 

Bein stressed seems to be the norm with ivf no matter wot stage an i didn feel i shud add to it by tryin to conqor dublin!! Small town girl me   

If i were to go abroad i no it wud be different london the same as id just find a hotel to stay for the duration located near by


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm surprised to hear that you're with grcm and that they were so lack lustre with their response about immunes... Sims definitely isn't cheap and when we looked into it the fact that thy send their patients to the argc when they run out of ideas made me just think well, why not just go straight there in the first place! 
The other thing you could do is maybe try dr gorgy in London for immunes testing and then use his diagnoses and treatment alongside alot her cycle here if grcm would be willing to use his immunes protocols (if he finds anything that needs treating) i have no idea what dr g charges but I have got the impression he's not shy about charging but you would look into it to see if it might be an option.

Its not easy is it!
Xx
Ducky


----------

